# Me Riding Vega *Image Heavy*



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

You don't look big for the saddle.  Vega looks great!

I may be wrong though, but I have a feeling you keep the hands little too high and little too tight on her mouth at some pics.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

The pictures when i was holding her kind of tight is when i was trying to get her to slow down.. i start with my energy, then seat and then hands. 

I'll start working on lowering my hands though. Thanks 

Any way, or any exercises I can do to not really put a lot of pressure on her mouth?


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I think you girls look great  How many holes did you drop the stirrups? I'm surprised you were riding with them shorter; your leg position and angle looks great in these photos.

I know what you mean about the hands looking tight on her mouth due to slowing her down; some of my pictures with Spree look really harsh but she was trying to take off and I was trying to hod her back.

What is the purpose of the ear covers she's wearing? I've seen those before but have no clue what they're called or their purpose.

The only suggestion I would have is to watch how much your toes are turning out. You do a great job of keeping your heels down but the toes look too turned out.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Missy

I did notice my toes  I just felt so unstable with my stirrups longer. I dropped them 2 holes.

I have to ride her with the ear covers so the bugs and stuff don't bother her. If i don't ride with it, she's constantly shaking her head.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

> Any way, or any exercises I can do to not really put a lot of pressure on her mouth?


I always tell my students to start out with a soft squeeze release and go on from there - and to be limber in their wrists, like they were made of rubberbands (this was in saddleseat, i'm not sure about the wrist thing in hunters... :? ) On my old guy i just squeeze my rear cheeks together and he walks 

Appy, all this time I thought you were a brunette :lol: 

you look pretty good aside from that, just soften your hands a bit 

Vega's so pretty! Normally not an appy fan, but she's downright cute!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh thanks Kickshaw!



> Appy, all this time I thought you were a brunette :lol:


In the summer months, my hair gets really light and in the winter months, my hair gets darker.

I'll try doing that with Vega when i ride her. I'll challenge myself to control her by NOT using my hands, and see how we do.

Thanks for that! I appreciate it!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Appy, may be do more smaller circles to slow her down. I also make them work over the ground poles: it keeps mind occupied on going over poles rather than speeding. I'm sure she'll calm down with time and more miles on her, and she's still young, isn't she? 

I do agree she has very nice "not typical appy" coat.

I use the fly bonnet, which cover ears and the whole head on my paint. Otherwise she toss her head.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yes, Kitten_Val, she's only 5. Believe it or not, she's calmed down a great deal already (from being turned out 24/7) but she still has that frisky tendencies.

I'll work on the circles and not using my hands to slow her down.

Thanks so much for this!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> yes, Kitten_Val, she's only 5.


Oh, boy! She's still a baby! So what do you expect!  I'm sure she'll slow down. I have same issue with my paint - baby speeding and too much excitement.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah, that's very true. This is my first time working with a young horse and everything, so i guess i was just expecting too much from her, when she can't really do it.

I'm sure once i start working with a trainer, things will go much more smoothly.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

BTW, what color she is considered to be? Red roan? Just curious...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

She's really nice looking. I'm not big fan for appys generally, but I wouldn't mind to have one like yours.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have no idea. I've been trying to figure it out. I think she's roaning out, but i'm not sure.

She's registered as chestnut or sorrel with roan over hips and loins.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Vega is so pretty!! You guys look great.
First off, you should lower your hands just a bit more. In the 2nd picture they are a bit high (although maybe she was misbehaving). I agree, soften your hands! 

You don't look too bad at all, keep it up! & that's awesome you're gonna start lessons.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Looking good! By the way I love the cell phone holder


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Pull those shoulders back, lower your hands, otherwise, nice job!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Mary!

Since i'm up there all the time, and usually by myself, i thought that would be a good idea. And it's my fav. color too 

Thanks Harlee!
I'll see if i can take pictures today and see if i've improved any bit.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Look what I miss when I go away for a weekend!! You two look great. Of course there's room for improvement, but when is there not? I think I saw that you're going to start lessons? Great idea - I strongly believe that anyone, regardless of age or talent, can benefit from them - just make sure you research around!
Vega is adorable, keep up the awesome work.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

The trainer that i'm most probably going to taking lessons from, from what i hear is a great teacher! So i'm happy about that. She takes quite a few kids to shows and they all place. So that's good 

She's coming up to the barn Monday or Tuesday because there are a few others at the barn that want to take lessons, so i think it will be fun. And it'll be nice to have someone on the ground seeing what you're doing wrong, rather than think you're fine, until someone takes pictures of you.. then you realize you're a mess! :lol: 

I worked on keeping my shoulders back today. and having softer hands, and circling her if she broke her gait. It all worked very well! And she's not afraid of the tree/donkey area anymore. I'm thinking it was more me anticipating it than anything really. :roll: 

I took my stirrups up 1 hole and i felt more comfortable, but i think i need a different flap than what i have :? My knee seems to keep going over the saddle :? 

Thanks again for everyone who critiqued! I'll be sure to get more pictures up as we progress!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

You guys look good! Vega is soo pretty!

I think the saddle is okay for you but you knees look like they go over the flaps..hmm 

the only things I can see that you need to work on is toes in, lower those hands,try to be a little softer with you hands [i need to work on that aswell], Roll your sholders back, legs need to be more underneath you, in some pictures you have sorta the chair seat.

Other then that you guys look good :] heals are down nicely :] Nice straight back :]

I have the same problem with the head shaking with the flies, I was thinking about getting one of those fly bonnet things. ALong with the slowing down with chance lol typicall 5 yr olds


----------

